
More than 80,000 jobs cut in just five days - gibsonf1
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/c08dcf20-b7f3-11dd-ac6d-0000779fd18c.html
======
quoderat
The financial crisis is more than half over, but the follow-on economic crisis
in the real world is only about 1/10 of the way through, I'd guess.

~~~
gibsonf1
I hate having to agree with you, but yes, I agree. My experience of past bad
times, such as 87-91, is that the market is a leading indicator of really bad
times ahead, and this seems to dwarf anything I've ever seen. The global
nature of this is also novel - in '90 I rode out the bad time in the US
working in Japan - now there's no place to go.

------
oneoffaccount
Had a couple of those hit the office today in fact, it is a scary place out
there.

~~~
gaius
Only giant corporations "announce" job cuts. These figures don't include any
small or medium sized companies remember.

